# LF a roofer



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I need somebody that can repair a few patches of an old roof. The inspector's opinion is that the roof have 4-5 years left before being fully replaced, but there are a few leaks that needs to be patched as soon as possible.
If you can recommend somebody, it will be highly appreciated!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I read this relatively recent thread:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/help-need-roofer-15926/

If the guys there are still available, I will appreciate a PM 

Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go in the attic, look where the water drips and where it starts and put a nail in it . Then go on the roof and find the nails. Fix those spots. But maybe their valleys aren't done well or runoff is bad or something.
I live with a roofer but he does new roofs. 
He told me beware someone coming with an old truck and rickety ladder. what you see is what you get . Lol. A lot of bad roofers out there.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Itrader can be used for positive/negative feedback as well, just fyi.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thus I am asking for recommendations and don't just call somebody from the local yellow pages. 
We've done the attic and found 2 spots, there might be more. I would like a professional to check it.
And we have no idea how to fix these spots without ruining more around 
Plus we don;t have a loooong ladder 
So yeah, as I said, we need a good guy who somebody knows and can recommend.

Thanks 

P.S. Thanks, Nicklfire, I will absolutely use it if a member here offers his/her services


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I know a great roofer. Wanna send me your information location and all that?*


----------

